

Simple solution to card fraud part 2: A primer on public-key cryptography - lisper
http://blog.rongarret.info/2013/02/a-simple-solution-to-credit-card-fraud_24.html

======
pbreit
If the solution is so simple why is it so difficult to explain? Would it be
too much to ask for OP to simply describe the solution? OP can, for example,
assume we know what encryption is.

~~~
lisper
> If the solution is so simple why is it so difficult to explain?

Many things which are conceptually simple are nonetheless difficult to
explain, particularly to a skeptical audience. Relativity, for example, is
conceptually very simple, but nonetheless hard to explain.

> Would it be too much to ask for OP to simply describe the solution?

Did you even bother to read the post you're commenting on? That is exactly
what it is about.

> OP can, for example, assume we know what encryption is.

No, I can't. My blog has many non-technical readers. (And, BTW, knowing what
encryption is and knowing what public key encryption is are two very different
matters.)

